# AI OSV Sunday



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Heading to AI tomorrow morning. Just bought a Nissan Titan 4x4 so I will be in the OSV zone for the first time. Planning on being at the beach at or before 9am. I'll be in a Black Titan, so feel free to stop by and say hello.

I'm a newb to the OSV area. My plan is to cruise down the beach looking for some structure or cuts etc. Is this a good strategy? I was able to buy fresh spot at my local grocery store this afternoon and I plan on getting fresh mullet at a local tackle shop. Any other suggestions.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

*Skunked*

Turns out I got skunked on Sunday. Had lines in the water by 9am and fished till 6pm. The conditions were awesome. It was cold but bearable and I was using 4 and 5 oz to hold bottom.I used cut spot and cut mullet. There were a ton of small blues that were tearing my bait up but I wasn't able to snag any of them. 

I had a lot of fun though. Got to try out my new truck on the beach and it performed great. Aired down like everyone recommended and I had no problems. I did notice that some people haul ass down the beach probably doing upwards of 35 mph. I was comfortable doing 20. I have some pictures below.

I fished near the 18 km marker. I think next time I will go down a lot farther. Did anyone have any luck on Sunday? I talked to one other fisherman and he said he had no luck either. He was using cut bunker and clam.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice pics, glad the truck worked out for ya . . . but too bad about the skunk. Hope to see ya out there in the next couple weeks.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Titus ... what are you complaining about ... looks you like you already got your keeper 

Its great when your lady is willing to fish in the cold with you!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice truck. Looks like you had a nice time in spite of Mr. Skunk...


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Honestly it was one of the best times I have had fishing even though I didnt catch anything. I think it was because it was such a new experience for me. I will try it out again next week hopefully during a warm spell. Hoping to try next Thursday, Dec 6th. Have some vacation to burn since I am not able to carry over any this year. Maybe also the 8 or 9th. I just have to put my time in. Can't be having one of the youngins showing up and catching all the fish.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

As long as you aren't dealing with Gale force conditions anytime spent on the beach is good time. Better if you have someone to share it with. 

That is why it is good to surf fish with the WBB ... you KNOW they ain't going to catch squat but you will laugh your butt off all day and forget about how numb you are from the cold


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> That is why it is good to surf fish with the WBB ... you KNOW they ain't going to catch squat


True, but we eat well!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> True, but we eat well!!!


SHHH! I was trying not to embarrass Fishbait and Fingers


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> SHHH! I was trying not to embarrass Fishbait and Fingers


Hey! Do I need to remind you that every blue that I've ever caught from AI has been a citation.... Now Fingers is a different story. He's currently maintaining a lifetime skunk at AI. It's still intact and doesn't look like he's in any danger of breaking his streak.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Hey! Do I need to remind you that every blue that I've ever caught from AI has been a citation.... Now Fingers is a different story. He's currently maintaining a lifetime skunk at AI. It's still intact and doesn't look like he's in any danger of breaking his streak.


Ahem ... I was trying NOT to embarrass you all about EATING TOO WELL 
opcorn:


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Titus, thanks for reporting and for taking the pics. Sweet ride!!

Tuna, believe it or not, I think you and I eat more than Fingers and Fishbait. Weird, huh?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Ahem ... I was trying NOT to embarrass you all about EATING TOO WELL
> opcorn:


Oh.... Oops! Guilty as charged.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Titus V,
Congratulations and welcome to the life. I hope your lady is the understanding type....

Seriously, congrats.

Daddy Pirate


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Ai*

Nice report, glad you got to break your truck in. Regarding the speeders, yeah some people tear up and down the beach, and you probably could, but as Shaggy and others warned me before I ventured out on the sand to take it easy because hitting a rut or taking a turn too fast can easily damage the front end if not snap an axle.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

TitusV ... nice report ... and a kick ass truck to boot


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I'll be there next weekend...*



TitusV said:


> Honestly it was one of the best times I have had fishing even though I didnt catch anything. I think it was because it was such a new experience for me. I will try it out again next week hopefully during a warm spell. Hoping to try next Thursday, Dec 6th. Have some vacation to burn since I am not able to carry over any this year. Maybe also the 8 or 9th. I just have to put my time in. Can't be having one of the youngins showing up and catching all the fish.


Titus,

I'll be on the beach next Saturday morning around sunrise. Look for a blue Silverado with a matching cap...I'll probably be South of the bull pen...

Enjoy the beach - I too just started driving on the beach this year.

Sandcrab


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a couple questions about the bullpen. How far down the beach is it? How far does the beach actually go? How much time and gas should I allow myself to get past the bullpen? It seems really far and I want to be prepared for the worst. 

Also, is the bullpen paved or different from the beach i.e. has a fence around it? I guess all these questions will be answered once I see it. Can I sleep there in my truck?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

The bullpen is about 5 Kilometers south of the pavement at Post 21 . It's not that far.
The beach goes on for a little over 19K to the fence at the MD/VA line.

Gas? I always fill up in town before hitting the beach, just in case. 

You can't sleep in the bullpen without a camper and a self contained potty. 

The map and rules are here:

http://www.nps.gov/asis/planyourvisit/upload/OSV.pdf

.


----------



## GrownManRunnin (Apr 8, 2007)

*Bullpen*

The bullpen is not far down the beach. I want to say it usually takes me 5 to 7 minutes to get to the bullpen from the airdown spot. maybe 3 or 4 miles in. I was down last saterday and I don't remember the Bullpen being clearly marked. Usually there is a sign and usually a lot of trucks with bed trailers. There is no pavement or fencing but there is usually some white poles/stakes dictating the bounderies.

It takes me, at 25 mph, about 25 minutes or so to drive all the way to the MD VA line. Thats if I drive straight through without checking out the surf or stopping for any reason. 

I have slept in my truck twice before. Never had a problem. The rule says that you have to be "activly engaged in fishing" to stay over night but I think that rule is more to keep people from partying all night... 

As far as gas, I like to have at least a half a tank. You can get away with less but if you like to go far south and move around a lot you might want a little extra. Also this time of year you'll probably be sleeping with the heat on in your truck so once again more gas might be better.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Cool thanks for the info guys. For some reason I thought the park was 70+ miles to the VA/MD line. Figured it would take me more than 2 hours to get down there. I'm not sure where I got those numbers but for some reason the 70 miles stuck in my head.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Not to Hi-jack.. But anyone gonna be there this Saturday. Its not looking too bad and a front is supposed to roll through later that night so....Conditions might just be right to finally get inot some fish


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

Can't make it this saturday. I'm attending the Baltimore Santa Crawl. Basically 300 guys dress up like santa and bar crawl from noon till the bars close. Hopefully the weather stays good till the following weekend when I might be able to head down there.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

TitusV said:


> Can't make it this saturday. I'm attending the Baltimore Santa Crawl. Basically 300 guys dress up like santa and bar crawl from noon till the bars close. Hopefully the weather stays good till the following weekend when I might be able to head down there.


So I guess I'll keep my 3 year old away from Baltimore this weekend.

"Daddy, why is Santa sleeping on the sidewalk?"


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

justinfisch01 said:


> Not to Hi-jack.. But anyone gonna be there this Saturday. Its not looking too bad and a front is supposed to roll through later that night so....Conditions might just be right to finally get inot some fish


I am looking to be there in the afternoon/evening fishing until about 10 pm. Might try the first walkover by the ranger station this time.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

okimavich said:


> So I guess I'll keep my 3 year old away from Baltimore this weekend.
> 
> "Daddy, why is Santa sleeping on the sidewalk?"


Why, Expecting to see something like this???


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I would say that the first 3 pictures are pretty accurate of what goes on... 

These are some pictures of the 2006 crawl.
I'm the left guy on this first one.










The guy on the left is my roommate. Don't know the other two guys.









Here are some more random pictures.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Brought to you by Marcus Allen.


----------

